# don't buy Partition Magic use this



## Master-Ceo (Nov 29, 2003)

After 2 days of screwing around with Partition "STUPID" Magic ver. 7.0, 8.0, 8.01 and 8.02 I was stumped. [kept getting the same stooopid error] Thinking something was wrong with my HD. 
So, I put my google skills to work for 1 last time and found a post dicussing this little jewel.

BootitNG 
Click on BootitNG when you get to the page
Its fully functional and FREE for 30days!! Only $35 To Register after 30 days!

more info and screenshots
screen shots and more info

Boot Edit,Bootloader, Partition Work, Backup & Restore 
Introduction and getting Started Guide  
BootIt NG FAQ


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry that you have had some troubles with partition magic but I must say that I have used it as many as 100 times now and never any troubles so perhaps you need to read on its operational guidelines maybe.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

I've used Partition Magic and when I Reformatted with a completely clean reinstall, the partitions were still there, with all downloads of tools and utilities on drive D.....

I was having problems with the CD Writer at the time and couldn't save anything...thought I would have to redownload all again after reformat...

My Documents are on the D drive, thanks to Partition Magic I didn't lose a thing....

Great Programme...:up:


----------



## Master-Ceo (Nov 29, 2003)

didn't mean to crap on PM, but was just a lil pissed at the amount of time I put into it. Although the interface looks good and was easy to navigate and understand, it just wasn't working out for me.


----------



## Weezie12 (Nov 4, 2003)

How do I remove the Bootit program from my hard drive. I tried it and have decided to remove it. I can't find instructions on how to do it. Thanks,


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

Hi Weezie...

Whenever I've had a problem finding the uninstall for something, I have used the Uninstall Menu on my Reg Cleaner 4.3 by Jouni Vuorio..... can't find the download page for the one I use, I've had it for a couple of years now, looked for a better one but like to stay with the ' tried and tested '....the home page link for it just takes me to jv 16 power tools.... I think they are the ones I tried and didn't feel comfortable with them....

Here is a link to a Reg Cleaner that seems to have the same functions as the one by J/V....Never tried it though.....

http://www.glocksoft.com/aatools_registry_cleaner.htm


----------



## Master-Ceo (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Weezie12:_
> *How do I remove the Bootit program from my hard drive. I tried it and have decided to remove it. I can't find instructions on how to do it. Thanks, *


Goto the link below and go to page 11
Introduction and Getting Started Guide


----------

